# Which dremel?



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Which dremel is the best for a dog who has never experience it?

1. Dremel 7300-PGK 4.8V Pet Grooming Kit

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072BKPJYY/ref=s9_dcacsd_dcoop_bw_c_x_3_w

2. Dremel 7700-1/15 MultiPro 7.2-Volt Cordless Rotary Tool Kit 

https://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7700-...TF8&qid=1515081761&sr=8-4&keywords=dremel+dog

Thank you.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have the 7700 which replaced another used for maybe 16 years before it died. New one is quieter than the first but I was easily able to retrain a dog that hated getting nails clipped into one that tolerated dremeling to the point she told me it was getting uncomfortable by just wiggling a bit rather than all out rebellion. I did this through training using information found on doberdawn's site. That page is about 20 years old now, probably plenty of other good sites on the subject by this time. Don't recall if the sound was an issue with first dogs but it has been fine with current dogs if one approaches this slowly with lots of treats.

I did try out a different brand of pet nail grinder with one of those shields. My 44 pound dog's nails did not fit inside the hole and that grinder was too weak to actually grind nail when I took the shield off so unsure it would help much. Maybe it would help keep long fur out but my experience with cordless grinders is that they stall when hair is wound up and it doesn't hurt the dog or pull out hair. Dog is freaked out though. I do have a dog that would like to bite the sanding head when annoyed so a shield could help with that. He's the only mouthy dog I've had. If your dog leads with the mouth then maybe it would be a good precaution. As for the dust? I grind outside or plan to vacuum after grooming. It is unlikely to catch all the dust anyway.


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you Kathyy. 
So, you recommend the 7700 one. I need to order one as my pup has not have his nails touched in 2.5 month.
I tried once with clippers but he would move too much.
The breeder was using a dremel but til October when I brought the pup at home, and now I did not have time to order one.

Thank you.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Dog moving too much and the clipper slipping so I would nick the quick which HURT and then dog didn't want to get nails trimmed was exactly why I went with the dremel! Getting the nail into the little hole in the useless grinder was a lot like positioning a clipper too. I am not saying the pet dremel is useless as I haven't tried it out. The early versions from other manufacturers were seriously underpowered and useless but they were NOT Dremel brand. Dremel is a top brand of tool. My brother still has and uses the corded Dremel he bought as a teenager and he is near retirement age. 40 years and still ticking! If I bought a pet grinder it would the be the dremel but I wouldn't chose it myself. I do use it for other jobs occasionally and it has worked brilliantly.

Ask the breeder which one to buy? And start getting puppy used to having his toes handled now. Get an old nail file and pretend to file each nail and so on. Concentrate on the tip as that is the hard part of the nail and there is no quick there.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

I have this one. I'm a pro groomer adn like it better than the andis pet corded one I used to have 
https://www.amazon.ca/Dremel-7300-P...F8&qid=1515108841&sr=1-1&keywords=dremel+7300


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

AsherLove said:


> I have this one. I'm a pro groomer adn like it better than the andis pet corded one I used to have
> https://www.amazon.ca/Dremel-7300-P...F8&qid=1515108841&sr=1-1&keywords=dremel+7300


Thank you Asher.
Is there any difference between the one you recommended 

Dremel 7300-PT 4.8V Pet Nail Grooming Tool (_link below_)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TU0XG4?tag=vs-pets-convert-amazon-20


and 

Dremel 7700-1/15 MultiPro 7.2-Volt (_link below_)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BACCDA?tag=vs-pets-convert-amazon-20

I am not sure if they are the same size or not, if they come with the same type of sand paper roles, and if they feel the same while filing dog's nails.

Thank you very much.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

if you scroll down the amazon page it gives you all sorts of info. I wouldn't be able to stand the 'cover' on the pet one. I think the 7700 is more powerful but I don't feel I need extra power. And the one I got is cheaper. So I'm satisfied with it


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Right, the 7700 creates more revolutions per minute but both are two speed only anyway so it isn't all that useful having more power if it isn't needed. I use the low speed on the 7700, it works plenty fast.

The way Bucky acts I wouldn't mind the nail cover if I was just agile and calm enough to get the nail in there. I don't mind hair getting wound up but I sure don't want his nose or mouth burnt on the spinning sanding band!


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Kathyy said:


> Right, the 7700 creates more revolutions per minute but both are two speed only anyway so it isn't all that useful having more power if it isn't needed. I use the low speed on the 7700, it works plenty fast.
> 
> The way Bucky acts I wouldn't mind the nail cover if I was just agile and calm enough to get the nail in there. I don't mind hair getting wound up but I sure don't want his nose or mouth burnt on the spinning sanding band!


Thank you.
So just to be sure I am ordering the right product, 
you think that I should get the 7700 one

Thanks again


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm positive any will work and the only way you can mess up is by not buying one! Asherlove is a pro so she grinds a lot more nails then I do and she likes the 7300 without a guard. 7700 runs at either 10,000 or 20,000 and 7300 runs at 6,500 and 14,000. If you get the guard and don't like it then take it off. You will be fine with any of the dremels unlike the first pet nail grinders that didn't work at all.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

abcd1234 said:


> Thank you.
> So just to be sure I am ordering the right product,
> you think that I should get the 7700 one
> 
> Thanks again


why spend almost double the cost if you don't have to? especially for a pet home there's no need to have anything more powerful. The only reason I wouldn't get the regular 7300 is if you wanted to try the guard thing on the pet one. I wouldn't be able to stand the guard but I'm a pro. That's the only reason I wouldn't go with the 7300 for almost half the price.


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

AsherLove said:


> why spend almost double the cost if you don't have to? especially for a pet home there's no need to have anything more powerful. The only reason I wouldn't get the regular 7300 is if you wanted to try the guard thing on the pet one. I wouldn't be able to stand the guard but I'm a pro. That's the only reason I wouldn't go with the 7300 for almost half the price.


Thank you.
So I should buy the 7700 model. I looked on Amazon closer, and there are 5 options.
In case you are familiar with the product, could you tell me please which of these 5 options would be the best? 
Should I get the _Standard kit_ (second option) or 
_with battery charger for rotary tool _( fourth option)? 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BACCDA?tag=vs-pets-convert-amazon-20

Thank you again and sorry for so many questions.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

do you live in canada? cause if so with shipping the 4th option from amazon.com is more expensive than the regular 7300 from amazon.ca. But the standard kit 7700looks like it comes with the charger (which it should. I can't imagine not getting a charger with a battery powered tool) then it would be a few dollars less than the regular 7300.
I have the regular (non pet) 7300 and that's the one I would go with cause I know there won't be any extra customs charges and such, but if you want to get the standard kit 7700 and hope to save a couple bucks (and hopefully no customs charges) then you could go with that one if you want.


----------

